# Quadcopter



## Richrush

Hello All,

I’m looking into getting a Quadcopter sometime this year; I have looked at the flame wheels and Phantom 2 by DJI, have been put off the Phantom due to the batteries costing over £100 each:doublesho Has anyone on here got a Quadcopter? I wouldn’t mind getting a GoPro and doing FPV later on.

I have had a few micro Quads which are great fun but fancy something a little bigger now.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## jomo

I got an Parrot Ar Drone for xmas off the misses, i fly it off my ipad or iphone. (you can use android as they fly by wifi)

Has a built in 720p nose cam and low res downward facing cam. It can be flown by sight or from the live video stream to your device.

The settings can be set to your ability so you dont go to fast too soon, or you can set them all to max and go [email protected] out with it.

Came with 1 batt that gives about 10mins flying time, but you can get extra unofficial batts that last 15-20mins and use the supplied charging unit for about £20 each.

It is not as fast or has the same range in height or distance as the pro one's but as a step in the quadcopter world its a good starting place as any.

Straight out of the box flying for under £280 new, no build and more tech than you can trow a stick at it has to be a plus.

keep an eye on amazon as we picked up mine (new snow edition) brand fire new for £175 posted!!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Id love a Phantom, especially as if it looses signal it returns to its take off location. And it can carry a GoPro camera. But not cheap!


----------



## Richrush

LeadFarmer said:


> Id love a Phantom, especially as if it looses signal it returns to its take off location. And it can carry a GoPro camera. But not cheap!


Dji stuff seems quite good. I like the flame wheels but that's about £800 all in for the. 450:doublesho
Not to sure on the Phantoms as you have to use there batteries which Works out expensive.


----------



## 7MAT

What about the 350 QX from Blade?
http://www.rc-choppers.com/index.cfm/product/blade-350-qx-bnf-910

Have owned a few Blade heli's now and have been impressed with them all.

Matt


----------



## Richrush

7MAT said:


> What about the 350 QX from Blade?
> http://www.rc-choppers.com/index.cfm/product/blade-350-qx-bnf-910
> 
> Have owned a few Blade heli's now and have been impressed with them all.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for that, will have a read up.


----------



## craigblues

DJI equipment is fantastic!

However... Just be-careful as more and more regulations are coming into place with drones, uav's, quadcopters etc.

I don't want to be the boring one, but MAKE SURE you get insurance; as the last thing you want is to damage something or SOMEONE! Its bad enough if your quadcopter crashes down by bad flying but you don't want to pay for someones injuries also!

Only my 2p worth. :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

LeadFarmer said:


> Id love a Phantom, especially as if it looses signal it returns to its take off location. And it can carry a GoPro camera. But not cheap!


The dozens of owners on the forums who have watched their Phantoms fly away never to be seen again, would argue the system doesn't always work!


----------



## Richrush

Deanoecosse said:


> The dozens of owners on the forums who have watched their Phantoms fly away never to be seen again, would argue the system doesn't always work!


I have spent some time on the internet regarding this "flying away" It seems that most of the times this happens it becauses it wasn't set up correctly when switched on. I.E. gps not found before taking off.

DJI are a very good value for money product. As such I am thinking about either the Phantom 2 with camera mount or the F450, the later about £150 more but a lot better alrounder. Phantom 2 batteries are over £100 each:doublesho, the same size normal LP's are half that price!

Once I get this past the boss, and have built it I will post some pics and videos:wave:


----------



## ianrobbo1

I've dug this thread up because I'm looking to buy a Phantom, the 1 rather than the 2 which as has been said uses batteries at about £100 each and has not a lot more going for it, I already have a couple of Go-pro's so wouldn't want the Vision any going relatively cheap on here please??


----------



## muzzer

I'm toying with the idea of a starter drone, they look amazing fun and i am a sucker tor a fancy gadget.


----------



## ianrobbo1

There's a few things I can think of doing with the photography side of a quad copter, taking pictures of our bike meets, the Kart days and Bike Bash's I attend as well as one or two car shows where an over view would be the dogs, and I've a tasty neighbour that takes her clo!!!! erm!!  well you get the picture!! :lol:


----------



## muzzer

ianrobbo1 said:


> There's a few things I can think of doing with the photography side of a quad copter, taking pictures of our bike meets, the Kart days and Bike Bash's I attend as well as one or two car shows where an over view would be the dogs, and I've a tasty neighbour that takes her clo!!!! erm!!  well you get the picture!! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Exotica

7MAT said:


> What about the 350 QX from Blade?
> http://www.rc-choppers.com/index.cfm/product/blade-350-qx-bnf-910
> 
> Have owned a few Blade heli's now and have been impressed with them all.
> 
> Matt


Very good videos on YouTube


----------



## Richrush

ianrobbo1 said:


> There's a few things I can think of doing with the photography side of a quad copter, taking pictures of our bike meets, the Kart days and Bike Bash's I attend as well as one or two car shows where an over view would be the dogs, and I've a tasty neighbour that takes her clo!!!! erm!!  well you get the picture!! :lol:


LOL, not to sure I would be doing that to my neighbours if you know what I mean!


----------



## Exotica

What does everyone recommend ?


----------



## ianrobbo1

Exotica said:


> What does everyone recommend ?


How deep are your pockets?? how much experience have you, and what do you think you'll be using it for, all answers without that basic information are going to be pretty vague


----------



## Exotica

Shallow pockets but experience with RC planes etc.


----------



## Exotica

ianrobbo1 said:


> How deep are your pockets?? how much experience have you, and what do you think you'll be using it for, all answers without that basic information are going to be pretty vague


Would love the Gopro addition too.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Simplest answer would be, Phantom 1, second hand if you can find one at a reasonable price,  even so your still looking at the thick end of £3/400 quid as it seems every Tom Dick and Harry want them, which is why I've not been able to afford one  

A friend has been letting me play with his Phantom, and I want one even more now!! :wall:


----------



## Exotica

Will google it thanks


----------



## ianrobbo1

Exotica said:


> Will google it thanks


Good luck with the search, Gumtree often have them in, but as I say, hideously expensive, maybe at the end of summer a few will sell theirs on


----------



## Focusaddict

ianrobbo1 said:


> well you get the picture!! :lol:


Ermmm actually no but we are all awaiting a new thread in the Gentleman's section with few snaps. :thumb: 
:doublesho


----------



## Exotica

ianrobbo1 said:


> Simplest answer would be, Phantom 1, second hand if you can find one at a reasonable price,  even so your still looking at the thick end of £3/400 quid as it seems every Tom Dick and Harry want them, which is why I've not been able to afford one
> 
> A friend has been letting me play with his Phantom, and I want one even more now!! :wall:


Phantom 2 looks good too


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Oi Robbo, get back on the BB forum!


----------



## ianrobbo1

SadlyDistracted said:


> Oi Robbo, get back on the BB forum!


WHO DAT??? :doublesho ?? you stalking me?? 

Exotica "Phantom 2 looks good too"

I concur, but have you seen the price of the batteries?? £70 odd quid and 20/25 min's flight time, at least with the Phantom 1.1v, the batteries are less than £20 quid and you can double them up using a "shelf" underneath,


----------



## Exotica

Deanoecosse said:


> The dozens of owners on the forums who have watched their Phantoms fly away never to be seen again, would argue the system doesn't always work!


Slightly worrying if they have done full system check.

Explained here at 2:44


----------



## Original Poster

Phantom 2 user with FPV setup here 

Worth every penny however as others have said it isn't cheap. 

My setup owes me about £1700 in total.


----------



## Exotica

Original Poster said:


> Phantom 2 user with FPV setup here
> 
> Worth every penny however as others have said it isn't cheap.
> 
> My setup owes me about £1700 in total.


Any links to your products . Any disasters?


----------



## craigblues

They are great! But as said above it's not cheap. And don't make money or use it for commercial gain then your fine!

It's an expensive hobby! But so is detailing!!!


----------



## Exotica

craigblues said:


> They are great! But as said above it's not cheap. And don't make money or use it for commercial gain then your fine!
> 
> It's an expensive hobby! But so is detailing!!!


Can you insure them against accidents ?


----------



## craigblues

Exotica said:


> Can you insure them against accidents ?


You will struggle to get accident insurance whilst in the air unless you are qualified and got your CAA permissions.

You can insure your platform under your house insurance for theft etc I would of thought.

Make sure you join a club too so you get third party liability. Incase you kill someone!!


----------



## Original Poster

Exotica said:


> Any links to your products . Any disasters?


Not a single disaster.

Any disasters as it were are 99.9% down to user error.

In terms of what I'm using, Phantom 2 with H3-3D Gimbal (& GoPro HD3+), Lilliput screen, ImmersionRC 600mw transmitter and Horizon antennas.

Batteries are expensive (£100 each). I have 4 as 1 simply isn't enough! I'd say anyone looking to get one should get at least 1 spare.


----------



## Exotica

Original Poster said:


> Not a single disaster.
> 
> Any disasters as it were are 99.9% down to user error.
> 
> In terms of what I'm using, Phantom 2 with H3-3D Gimbal (& GoPro HD3+), Lilliput screen, ImmersionRC 600mw transmitter and Horizon antennas.
> 
> Batteries are expensive (£100 each). I have 4 as 1 simply isn't enough! I'd say anyone looking to get one should get at least 1 spare.


Thanks, any footage of it in the air?


----------



## Vroomfondel

Took delivery of a Phantom Vision+ last week, didn't even know I wanted one till I started reading this thread. :lol:

Video from it's first flight out of the box below.


----------



## Exotica

Vroomfondel said:


> Took delivery of a Phantom Vision+ last week, didn't even know I wanted one till I started reading this thread. :lol:
> 
> Video from it's first flight out of the box below.


Impressive , what made you choose that over the Gopro option ?


----------



## Vroomfondel

I preferred the simplicity of the fully integrated system, and the fact that you still have complete control of all camera settings while it's in the air. It was also slightly cheaper.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Vroomfondel said:


> Took delivery of a Phantom Vision+ last week, didn't even know I wanted one till I started reading this thread. :lol:
> 
> Video from it's first flight out of the box below.


What a great place for a first flight!!:thumb: looks great  your happy with it??


----------



## Exotica

Vroomfondel said:


> I preferred the simplicity of the fully integrated system, and the fact that you still have complete control of all camera settings while it's in the air. It was also slightly cheaper.


Due to not buying the Gimble and Gopro?


----------



## Vroomfondel

ianrobbo1 said:


> What a great place for a first flight!!:thumb: looks great  your happy with it??


Yeah, very happy with it. Great fun and very easy to fly.

Video location is at the bottom of my road so perfect place to play around with it, does tend to be a bit windy but the gimbal does a good job of keeping everything steady.



Exotica said:


> Due to not buying the Gimble and Gopro?


Sort of.

A Gopro equivalent of a Vision+ is based around a standard Phantom 2 to which you need to add a gimbal, video transmitter and monitor. To buy that setup and ready to go was about £70 more, without the gopro included.


----------



## NickTB

So smooth. I love it


----------



## Exotica

Vroomfondel said:


> Yeah, very happy with it. Great fun and very easy to fly.
> 
> Video location is at the bottom of my road so perfect place to play around with it, does tend to be a bit windy but the gimbal does a good job of keeping everything steady.
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> A Gopro equivalent of a Vision+ is based around a standard Phantom 2 to which you need to add a gimbal, video transmitter and monitor. To buy that setup and ready to go was about £70 more, without the gopro included.


Have you got a link to your one?


----------



## Vroomfondel

Phantom 2 Vision +


----------



## Exotica

Vroomfondel said:


> Phantom 2 Vision +


Thanks but the place you bought it?


----------



## Vroomfondel

Got mine from here, with the second battery.


----------



## Exotica

Vroomfondel said:


> Got mine from here, with the second battery.


Can you put a bigger Micro SD card in the camera ?


----------



## Exotica

Deanoecosse said:


> The dozens of owners on the forums who have watched their Phantoms fly away never to be seen again, would argue the system doesn't always work!


Send them this link


----------



## Vroomfondel

Exotica said:


> Can you put a bigger Micro SD card in the camera ?


It will take up to a 32GB card.

Surprising how much the 4GB card holds though. A 10 minute video clip at the highest res only takes about 850MB


----------



## ianrobbo1

Now if I could only come into some money!!  

My m8 who had one only went a GAVE it to his brother, and he is a kakhanded heathen, with no respect for anything, that I wouldn't trust to keep anything longer than a 2 year old without breaking it!!  never even gave me the chance to buy it off him and he KNOWS how much I want one!!  he can do his own car and bike from now on!!


----------



## Exotica

I think I will buy the prop guards just in case.


----------



## Exotica

Vroomfondel said:


> It will take up to a 32GB card.
> 
> Surprising how much the 4GB card holds though. A 10 minute video clip at the highest res only takes about 850MB


Have you got the wifi range booster app that's available on the App Store/ android?


----------



## Vroomfondel

Got it, but not had a chance to test it out yet.

So far the furthest I've had it was about 670m before I lost the video feed.


----------



## Exotica

What happens if the battery becomes low? Does it just fall out if the sky or does come back and land ?

Also noticed no battery meter on the transmitter , how do you know the batteries are low ?


----------



## Vroomfondel

By default it returns to home at 30% battery, this can be lowered or raised via the software. There's also other indicators and alerts at low and critical battery levels.

Battery meter is on the smartphone app and estimates your remaining flight time in minutes.


----------



## Exotica

Ram V Quadcopter

http://news.sky.com/story/1330757/ram-rage-angry-sheep-takes-out-drone


----------



## PaulaJayne

Video from west Mersea.

DJI Phantom Pro Vision +


----------

